# English Premier League



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anyone spoken to ADMC yet about getting the Premier league package for the 10/11 season?

It had stated in the press that a set top box is required but I seem to be only able to send an email and not actually speak to anyone?

Has anyone heard is Showtime plans to carry the ADMC channels?

Thanks


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

mogyc said:


> Has anyone spoken to ADMC yet about getting the Premier league package for the 10/11 season?
> 
> It had stated in the press that a set top box is required but I seem to be only able to send an email and not actually speak to anyone?
> 
> ...


I was wondering as well. Tried to contact ADMC no reply. I'm trying to figure out if their smart card will be compatible with my OSN HD box.

Anyone have any insight?


----------



## DubaiCharmer (Jul 8, 2010)

CHELSEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :clap2::clap2::clap2:




lol lookin forward for the next season .. as the citizens and manu did some interesting deals .. :tongue1:


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok here's what I found out. Firstly you will be able to buy the set top box for ADMC from stores soon, they mentioned Hyper Panda, at a cost of approx AED 900 which includes the first years subscription, thereafter its AED 399. If you have a compatible box its the AED 399 but I don't know or think Show-box is one of them or AED 299 for online

Alternatively you can get the package through DU and it should be approx AED 30 per month. Problem is, well for me, is with my showtime I have multi room so I don't have to punish the wife with football, sometimes I watch games in the living room, sometimes in the bedroom with DU you'll have to have 2 boxes and 2 subscriptions as they don't do multi room as we know it with Showtime or Sky back in the UK or Ireland so it will cost you AED 60 per month as well as the box installation cost. DU boxes as they are IP based and not satellite to not have card slots for other cards so anyone with an Al Jazeera card has to have a different box again or subscribe through DU.

I'm not sure what I'm gonna do to be honest.

Oh and by the way DU's Talk, Surf and Watch has been postponed until the 15th August for launch and the agreement on EPL subscriptions is not finalized.

Numbers for ADMC are 02 4144545 or some sales dude on 056 6899200

Du is 04 390 5555 and press # 2, # 1 and then #3 apparently.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Do you get other English speaking channels on ADMC? 

Can't afford that and Showtime and while football is good, I don't want to give up Kyle XY and Weakest Link's from about 8 years ago.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Do you get other English speaking channels on ADMC?
> 
> Can't afford that and Showtime and while football is good, I don't want to give up Kyle XY and Weakest Link's from about 8 years ago.


Not sure, I would only be getting the football to be honest and the F1.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Premiership 2010/11*

I have Du. Just signed up for next seasons footie. AED31 per month + AED8 per additional decoder per month. - For that you can select any of the 380 premiership games to be played and watch live......yes, LIVE!!
I'm gobsmacked - Me and the boy have shirts and scarves ready to cheer on The Arsenal. :clap2:

Come on you Gunners!

Good luck with your viewing packages, and not so good luck with your team if you're not a gooner.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

well I wish I'd seen your email before I bought the box. Humax box and 1st years subscription AED 999. Bought a 2.4ghz transmitter (AED 200) which allows me play a mirror image of the downstairs telly upstairs so the wife doesn't have to get punished by having to watch footie in the living room. Set up was easy peasy.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sorry!*

Sorry I was a few days late in the discussion. - I've been setting up hope (in 3rd week now). - Anyhow at least you have the footie now - that is of course, the most important target. - 

Who's your team..............Depending where you're from in Ireland, I expect you are a Man Utd, Liverpool, Arsenal or Leeds fan - You're gonna tell me I'm wrong now aren't you.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Where did you get information on the Du package? Didn't see anything on their website.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

Check out EPL in HD on du tv 

click on the "book yours here now" button. you'll recieve an acceptance email. you then tell them your decoder number(s)


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

B-Bear said:


> Sorry I was a few days late in the discussion. - I've been setting up hope (in 3rd week now). - Anyhow at least you have the footie now - that is of course, the most important target. -
> 
> Who's your team..............Depending where you're from in Ireland, I expect you are a Man Utd, Liverpool, Arsenal or Leeds fan - You're gonna tell me I'm wrong now aren't you.


I'm a liverpool man for my sins, not looking forward to the upcoming season mind you but a true fan sticks through the thick and thin


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

B-Bear said:


> Check out EPL in HD on du tv
> 
> click on the "book yours here now" button. you'll recieve an acceptance email. you then tell them your decoder number(s)


Thanks for this B-Bear! :clap2:


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Liverpool*



mogyc said:


> I'm a liverpool man for my sins, not looking forward to the upcoming season mind you but a true fan sticks through the thick and thin


Liverpool are still a great team. Always knots in my stomach when we come up against you.............and Joe Cole, I was gutted he didn't come to The Emirates, I hope he has a good season, I really like his style. I'm also nervous about this next season, especially with Man City and Spurs starting to turn things on. - I'm sure we'll all experience the normal joys and depression that the love of the game brings........ Good luck!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't suppose anyone knows who's got the rights to the SPL matches this season? Still ShowSports?


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I just went to the Du shop to sign up for this and in typical Dubai style waited for ages and achieved absolutely nothing!

First of all I forgot how much it costs for the simple basic package as it is but aside from that I wanted to add on Orbit Showtime cos the basic channels are absolutely pap but had mis understood that when it said first subscription i thought you paid this as a one off then paid the additional subscription fee as you are adding it on.

Obviously this is not the case and its an extra 235 per month on top of the 349 we already pay, at which I nearly cried

THEN to add on the footy which I don't see to be a bad price of 31 per month although it is a 12 month contract but never mind but the guy in the shop says they can't do this yet, the system hasn't been upgraded so they can't add it on in the shop. So when I say well you can do it online so you must be able to I get the reply, well I wouldn't trust our internet site, it didn't work for the World Cup package and we got loads of complaints therefore I wouldn't expect it to work for this either. 

So I have every faith that when I add it online I'll have the footy package added....... maybe not! 

Rant over!!!!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

PS Come on the Toon


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Entered my details on their site this afternoon, got an e-mail about an hour ago saying it had been activated, didn't even have to speak to anyone.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> I don't suppose anyone knows who's got the rights to the SPL matches this season? Still ShowSports?


Who has them back home? Is it still a combination of ESPN and $ky?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I think so.


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spl*

I can't find anything for SPL 2010/11 - 'll have to keep checking around.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

looing at the different orbit showtime packages, i originally looked at the premium plus for 235 mainly cos of the sports channels. we'd only ever watch the sports channels for the football, so if that's the case, and we got the premier league package, is there any benefit in going for the premier plus over the movie plus?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Registered for EPL on Du, absolute bargain price for the package, unbelievably cheap considering what I pay for football in the UK.

After you receive an auto-response, you will then need to email back with your MAC ID on the bottom of the receiver and then you'll get the confirmation.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got the confirmation without having to do that?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wouldn't surprise me if they are inconsistent, perhaps you just were fortunate mate.

I got 2 emails. One thanked me and described the package, with the penultimate sentence asking for confirmation of the MAC.

When I replied with the confirmation, I got the second much shorter email confirming the activation


----------



## B-Bear (Jan 29, 2010)

*Du Procedure for EPL*



M123 said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they are inconsistent, perhaps you just were fortunate mate.
> 
> I got 2 emails. One thanked me and described the package, with the penultimate sentence asking for confirmation of the MAC.
> 
> When I replied with the confirmation, I got the second much shorter email confirming the activation


My procedurew was the same as M123. - Applied online, received confirmation email + request for MAC number from Du (I have 3 decoders and am only activating 1 decoder), I then emailed back the relevant MAC number and then I received the confirmation email from Du advising that the EPL package will be activated on August 14th.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

B-Bear said:


> I have Du. Just signed up for next seasons footie. AED31 per month + AED8 per additional decoder per month. - For that you can select any of the 380 premiership games to be played and watch live......yes, LIVE!!
> I'm gobsmacked - Me and the boy have shirts and scarves ready to cheer on The Arsenal. :clap2:
> 
> Come on you Gunners!
> ...


You're putting it mildly.

I'm a little more bitter and hoping for injuries, broken legs etc on all the non-gooner teams. (about time they had a taste).

The Irony is I used to watch a number of games at the Emirates, and now I'm going to be watching a number of games in the Emirates!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Tried to understand from the previous posts, but not quite sure...

I have just subscribed to OSN (only option available for Green Community West, I believe). What options do I have to watch EPL games with what I just received from OSN ?

Do I have to buy more hardware from another provider ?

Or can I just subscribe to an additional service using the OSN hardware ?

Thanks...


----------



## DeeCee (Dec 13, 2008)

ccr said:


> Tried to understand from the previous posts, but not quite sure...
> 
> I have just subscribed to OSN (only option available for Green Community West, I believe). What options do I have to watch EPL games with what I just received from OSN ?
> 
> ...


CCR,
I've been told that you cannot use OSN hardware...if you want to use a STB you need to buy another box - average cost AED1000 incl 1st year subscription. Depending on where you live in GC, you may be able to get eVision through etisalat with which the football costs roughly 30AED a month extra (not sure of actual evision cost). 
All i've done is pay directly to ADTV about $70 for the whole season and watch it through the net via HDMI into my TV. It might be cheaper another way, but it was very very easy!
Come on The Wolves!
DC


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

DeeCee said:


> CCR,
> I've been told that you cannot use OSN hardware...if you want to use a STB you need to buy another box - average cost AED1000 incl 1st year subscription. Depending on where you live in GC, you may be able to get eVision through etisalat with which the football costs roughly 30AED a month extra (not sure of actual evision cost).
> All i've done is pay directly to ADTV about $70 for the whole season and watch it through the net via HDMI into my TV. It might be cheaper another way, but it was very very easy!
> Come on The Wolves!
> DC


DC,

Thanks for the reply.

After I have completed the forms, sent and received confirmation that e-Vision received them, I have waited 3+ weeks for eVision to contact me about installations. During those 3 weeks, I called them 4-5 times and was reassured each time that someone will call me right back. Nothing...

Had enough, I went to Battuta Mall and signed up with OSN. All done in 10 mins, and installation was done next day, took 30 mins for 2 TV connections.

I will look into ADTV, sounds like the easiest way to go...

Thanks again.


----------

